# [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen



## NCphalon (7. November 2010)

*[Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*

Forschern des Max-Planck-Institutes für Mikrostrukturphysik und Der Universität Halle ist es gelungen, durch sog. magneto-elektrische Kopplung die Datendichte auf Festplatten im Idealfall um das 400-fache zu steigern. Wenn man von einer heutigen Kapazität von 3TB ausgeht und diese um das 400-fache erhöht kommt man auf stattliche 1200TB oder auch 1,2PB (Petabyte). Wenn wir das Rechenbeispiel fortführen, bräuchte man knapp 4 Jahre um diese bei Nonstop-Saugen mit einer 100mbit Internetleitung zu füllen. 

Bis diese Technik jedoch marktreif ist, werden mit Sicherheit noch einige Jahre ins Land gehen.

Quelle: Computerbase.de


----------



## GoldenMic (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*

Naja, das Argument gibts zwar immer und es wurde immer wieder der Gegenbeweis erbracht aber ich kann mir noch nicht vorstellen wozu ein Privatanwender soviel Speicherplatz braucht...da fehlt es mir dann doch an Phantasie 
Trotzdem super das sowas kommt.


----------



## zøtac (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*

Naja, für große Rechenzentren und vorallem für Datenserver von Google ganz nett, aber für mich ist ne 1TB Platte schon viel zu groß^^
Ich komm mit Programmen, Spielen OS usw. grad mal auf 336GB.


----------



## Z3NDO (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*

Wenn man auf der Festplatte mal eine Datei sucht


> Wenn wir das Rechenbeispiel fortführen, bräuchte man knapp 4 Jahre um  diese bei Nonstop-Saugen mit einer 100mbit Internetleitung zu füllen.


Parallel dazu müssten dann also noch die Internet Leitung erneuert werden? Wenn es so ist, prost Mahlzeit


----------



## NCphalon (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*

@zötac: Probiers mal mit Untouched BluRay Filmen (Die kamma bestimmt auch legal irgendwo runterladen^^)


----------



## iceman650 (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*

Oder mit einer großen Musiksammlung FLAC-Ripped kommt man auch auf einiges, plus einige Spiele und man hat ein paar TB (die Untouched BRs mal außen vor gelassen ). Und dann in ein paar Jahren sollte das auch nicht mal so weit hergeholt sein, dass man mehrere TB Daten hat.


----------



## GrauerLord (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*

Wer es noch ein wenig wissenschaftlicher lesen will, kann hier schauen:
scinexx | Weltrekord bei der Datenspeicherung: Magneto-elektrische Kopplung ermöglicht es, die Datendichte auf Speichermedien um das 400fache zu erhöhen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*



zøtac schrieb:


> Naja, für große Rechenzentren und vorallem für Datenserver von Google ganz nett, aber für mich ist ne 1TB Platte schon viel zu groß^^
> Ich komm mit Programmen, Spielen OS usw. grad mal auf 336GB.



Was echt nur is aber echt wenig xD

Games sind bei mit Steam und CM 10.10mod sind bei mir schon 203GB
Und das sind nur die die ich Installiert habe...xD

Aber zurück zum Ursprung

1,2PB wenn Googel davon ca 10 oder 50 Stück hätte könnte die alle andren Platten verschenken xD


----------



## zøtac (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*

Naja, ich hab zwar sehr sehr sehr sehr viele Spiele, aber immer nur die Installiert die ich wirklich Spiel. Also meistens nur so um die 5-10 Spiele. Und Musik hab 52GB und das reicht mir^^
Blueray kann bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst 
Aber Google wird das sicher freuen, dann brauchen sie nicht mehr so viele Festplatten um unsere Zugansdaten und Wlan Passwörter zu speichern


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*

Aber rechne 1.2PB in beyts um xD


----------



## Superwip (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*

Nobelpreis inc! Schon 2007 gab es einen Nobelpreis für die Entdeckung des GMR Effekts durch Peter Grünberg und Albert Fert (1988, unabhängig voneinander), der wesentlich zur Erhöhung der Speicherdichte beigetragen hat

Wofür man so viel Speicherplatz braucht? Kommt Zeit kommt Bedarf würde ich mal sagen... 4k 3D Filme wären etwa ein Beispiel (8 mal mehr Speicherbedarf im Vergleich zu einem Full-HD Film und schon die können heutigen Platten ihre Grenzen aufzeigen) aber auch etwa Spiele- die Texturen und das Geometriedetail werden auch nicht kleiner, wenn ich mir etwa GTA:SA und GTA:IV vergleiche...

Aber auch ganz andere Anwendungen- denkt mal etwa an Google Earth; alles in allem hat das einige TB sodass es sich kaum sinnvoll vollständig herunterladen lässt und die Daten immer gestreamed werden müssen; mit einer derartig hohen möglichen Speicherkapazität wäre es aber kein Problem den gesamten Datensatz auf einer HDD zu speichern; das hat massive Vorteile, da derartiges Sattelitenbild-kartenmaterial ja gerade bei Mobilen Anwendungen wo oft keine oder bestenfalls eine langsame I-Net Verbindung besteht sinnvoll zur Navigation eingesetzt werden kann


----------



## GaAm3r (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*



Superwip schrieb:


> Wofür man so viel Speicherplatz braucht? Kommt Zeit kommt Bedarf würde ich mal sagen...


Bin ganz deiner Meinung.

Denkt mal nach Leute ==> Früher Diskette 10 MB Pac Man II ,  heute DVD MW2 12GB


----------



## mixxed_up (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*

Ich bin da geteilter Meinung.

Einerseits ist es gut, dass man einen noch viel größeren Speicher hat, sodass man kaum an irgendwelche Grenzen stößt.

Andererseits dürften die Teile sehr teuer sein, aber auch wenig Sinn haben, da Festplatten bekanntlich kaum mehr als 5 Jahre überstehen, sie sterben leicht. Analog zu der Speichermenge müssten also auch die Aktualität und Lebensdauer erhöht werden.


----------



## Sash (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*

tja damals.. da hatte ich wing commander auf.. glaub 11 disketten, 5 1/4 zoll, und das war viel.. heute hat bereits age of conan über 30gb, sw tor wohl auch bei all der sprach ausgabe. und es gibt typen die wollen alle ihre blu ray filme auf festplatte haben damit sie nicht mehr suchen müssen. mom brauchen wir das nicht, aber 2015 bestimmt bei den fortschritt. wer will schon die hülle seines 3d ultra hd pornos im wohnzimmer rumfliegen haben..


----------



## MysticBinary82 (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*

Super sache. Schon allein meiner Arbeitsordner nimmt 17GB an daten weg. Da sind andere Projekte ähnlich schwer und sowas muss man ja ne weile auf der Platte behalten.

Also für die arbeit sicher toll, zumal man durch HD inhalte auch extrem viel zwischenspeicher für den Schnitt braucht.


----------



## Rollora (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Naja, das Argument gibts zwar immer und es wurde immer wieder der Gegenbeweis erbracht aber ich kann mir noch nicht vorstellen wozu ein Privatanwender soviel Speicherplatz braucht...da fehlt es mir dann doch an Phantasie
> Trotzdem super das sowas kommt.


Ich besitze über 2000 Filme auf DVD (Original, leidenschaftlicher Sammler) Viele Spiele (auch einige hundert) und Blu-Rays, ebenso sammle ich Musik.
Angenommen ich könnte alle meine Filme, Spiele, Musik, Fotos (sind auch mehrere hundert GB) Homevideos in HD (mehrere TB) usw auf EINEN Datenträger speichern und müsst nicht immer bei den Filmen zuerst die DVDs ausm eigens dafür geschaffenen Raum holen (ich könnt die Filme dann ja auch in den Urlaub usw mitnehmen) usw usf.
Videoschnitt in UHD Quali. Das wär schon super. Das ganze um 100€ und ich würd 2 davon kaufen (für Backup, weil wenn mal so viele Dateien verloren gehen...).
Ich wüsste mir immer etwas mit mehr Speicher anzufangen...


----------



## Weichkeks (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Naja, das Argument gibts zwar immer und es wurde immer wieder der Gegenbeweis erbracht aber ich kann mir noch nicht vorstellen wozu ein Privatanwender soviel Speicherplatz braucht...da fehlt es mir dann doch an Phantasie
> Trotzdem super das sowas kommt.




Damals wo die ersten Festplatten mit 5MB oder mehr rauskamen haben auch die großen firmen gesagt das werden wir niemals voll bekommen


----------



## DarkMo (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*

beamen, wir kommen! die ham doch gesagt, da müsste man für einen menschen soviele daten speichern, das man festplatten bis zum mond stapeln müsste - bei ganz ganz runden 400.000km oder wie weit der weg war, wär das ja jetz nur noch nen läppischer kilometer! boah, nur nen katzensprung größer wies höchste haus! wahahhahaha, bald beamen wir *bier holen un aufs klo gehen endlich angenehm findet*


----------



## knarf0815 (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*

wenn die voll ist wir das virenprogramm eine woche zum durchsuchen brauchen


----------



## NCphalon (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*



DarkMo schrieb:


> beamen, wir kommen! die ham doch gesagt, da müsste man für einen menschen soviele daten speichern, das man festplatten bis zum mond stapeln müsste - bei ganz ganz runden 400.000km oder wie weit der weg war, wär das ja jetz nur noch nen läppischer kilometer! boah, nur nen katzensprung größer wies höchste haus! wahahhahaha, bald beamen wir *bier holen un aufs klo gehen endlich angenehm findet*



en vierhundertstel von 400.000 is aber 1.000 un net 1


----------



## TheMF6265 (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*

hört sich gut an, für Rechenzentren sicher bestens geeignet.


----------



## butter_milch (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*

Wichtiger wäre mir eine 50TB-Platte welche nicht kaputtgehen kann


----------



## NCphalon (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*

Joa ma muss sich ma ausdenken was ma dann alles auf kleinere Formate bekommt^^ 1,8" platten mit mehreren hundert TB^^


----------



## Alexthemafioso (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*

ja das Prob ist doch , das die Geschwindigkeit dabei doch aber nicht steig oder ????
Das heißt wenn du die mit ca. 150mbs die sec beschreibstt geht die kaputt bevor die hälfte beschrieben ist ^^

Wenn natürlich die schreibrate durch die Hohe datendichte steigkt ok dann geht das.


Ich glaub diese ganze 3d Full HD geschichte ist nur ne Brachialform von Kopierschutz^^ denn weer will sich den 40GB auf die Platte hauen???

Ich weis komprimiert sinds nur 4-7gb aber ohne 3d


----------



## akif15 (7. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*

Sowas ist immer abzuwarten ich erinnere mich an eine Technologie mit sowas ähnlichem TesaFilm womit Daten gespeichert werden konnten und angeblich besser als das CD/DVD System sein sollte...habe aber seitdem nichts mehr drüber gelesen,gehört oder gesehen.

Einfach abwarten Tee trinken und die Brise genießen.


----------



## Superwip (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*



akif15 schrieb:


> Sowas ist immer abzuwarten ich erinnere mich an eine Technologie mit sowas ähnlichem TesaFilm womit Daten gespeichert werden konnten und angeblich besser als das CD/DVD System sein sollte...habe aber seitdem nichts mehr drüber gelesen,gehört oder gesehen.


 
Ja...

tesa ? Wikipedia



> Die beiden Physiker Steffen Noehte und der damalige Diplomand Matthias Gerspach entdeckten im März 1998 an der Universität Mannheim kurz vor einer CeBIT-Präsentation durch Zufall, dass sich der tesafilm auch als Datenspeicher nutzen lässt. Eine erste Förderung erfuhr das Forscherduo durch das frühere SAP-Vorstandsmitglied Klaus Tschira in dessen European Media Laboratory (EML). Die tesa SE griff diese Grundlagenforschung auf und startete mit den Forschern zunächst eine Entwicklungskooperation. Im Dezember 2001 gründeten sie gemeinsam die _tesa scribos GmbH_ in Heidelberg, an der die Forscher zu 25 %, die tesa SE zu 75 % beteiligt sind. Dort konnte das Team die Erfindung im eigenen Labor weiterentwickeln. Zunächst konzentrierte man sich auf ein System zur Produktverfolgung und für den Fälschungsschutz von Markenprodukten. Das so genannte _tesa Holospot-System_ ist seit 2003 auf dem Markt. Bislang wird Tesafilm allerdings nicht als Massendatenspeicher verwendet.


 
Auf einer Handelsüblichen Tesafilmrolle können ~10GB an Daten gespeichert werden, also wesentlich mehr als auf einer DVD aber auch nicht absolut revulotionär viel (zum Entdeckungszeitpunkt vielleicht)

Moderne Magnetbänder besitzen wohl eine höhere Datendichte und sind auch noch wiederbeschreibbar, auch Optische Medien (Blu-Rays) haben den Tesa Film schon überholt



> ja das Prob ist doch , das die Geschwindigkeit dabei doch aber nicht steig oder ????


 
Die Geschwindikeit sollte bei höherer Datendichte schon steigen können wenn auch vielleicht nicht ganz im selben Maß


----------



## Sil3nC4 (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*

Bis es die Festpatten zu kaufen gibt haben wir keine PCs mehr zu Hause. Der Trend ist Cloudcomputing und das wird immer weitergetrieben.
Videos sind auf dem YouTube-Server, Spiele auf den Steam-Servern, eMails auf Webservern und Dateien bei Filehostern.
Erste Anstze und Projekte sind schon da, bei denen das Spiel und dessen Berechnungen (Rendern etc) auf einem zentralen Server stattfinden und der User quasi einen Videostream geschickt bekommt.

Wovon das alles abhängt sind schnelle und intelligente Datennetze, keine riesigen Platten.
Allerdings könnte mein Fileserver (12x1,5TB) dann kleiner ausfallen


----------



## CentaX (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*

Joa, wenn die Geschwindigkeit nicht steigen würde, wärs doch optimal, dann könnt man bei 100mb/s die Platte in nem halben Jahr vollkriegen? 
Find ich aber cool. Ich hab 4 HDDs.
Ne 500'er (die ich Vadder vermacht habe)
750..
1tb
und 2tb.

In der Reihenfolge gekauft. Was fällt auf? Mein Speicherbedarf ist immer mehr gestiegen. Wenn ich mir nochmal neue HDDs anschaffen müsste, würd ich mir - sollten sie dann echt verfügbar sein^^ - vielleicht auch eine mit 100 TB oder so holen  .. Korrektur, ich würd mir 3 holen, zwei davon in Raid 1 schalten und die dritte als "richtige" Backup- Platte benutzen 

Ich meine, der Speicherbedarf wächst immer mehr und ich lösche generell nichts. Also klar, n bisschen was schon, aber sehr viele Sachen werden für immer auf meinen HDDs verbleiben. Da wär eine mega-Platte wundervoll... Aber da 2 TB ja so mit das größte ist, was es gibt, und meine Datenmengen schon die der aktuell größten HDD übersteigen (glaub 3tb waren das doch?), kann ich das aktuell nicht realisieren ..


----------



## MG42 (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*

Das ist ja gut, dann braucht man wohl für die nächsten Jahre keine neue Platte, sondern nur eine Magnetplatte sollte genügen...
Wenn die Datendichte um den Faktor hundert steigt, sollte auch die Transferzeiten Lesen und Schreiben um ein vielfaches anwachsen,  evtl. auch die Zugriffszeit, SSDs ich sag da schon mal ade!!!


----------



## Superwip (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*



> Bis es die Festpatten zu kaufen gibt haben wir keine PCs mehr zu Hause. Der Trend ist Cloudcomputing und das wird immer weitergetrieben.
> Videos sind auf dem YouTube-Server, Spiele auf den Steam-Servern, eMails auf Webservern und Dateien bei Filehostern.
> Erste Anstze und Projekte sind schon da, bei denen das Spiel und dessen Berechnungen (Rendern etc) auf einem zentralen Server stattfinden und der User quasi einen Videostream geschickt bekommt.
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde den "Cloudhype" nicht überbewerten; in den 1980ern haben PCs vor allem in Büros vielfach Multiusersteme abgelöst, die als eine Form von Cloudsystemen gelten können, in den 1990er Jahren ist schon ein mal der Versuch Cloudsysteme einzuführen phänomenal gescheitert

Youtube und Filehoster sind auch kein Ersatz für die Datenspeicherung auf einem PC sondern etwas komplett anderes

Und komme was wolle, es wird immer PCs geben, selbst wenn sie zu einem Nieschenprodukt werden sollten; vor allem Mobil ist eine schnelle und stabile Internetverbindung eben nicht selbstverständlich und das wird sich auch nicht ändern; auch stationär spricht einiges für das Beibehalten von PC Systemen, etwa das man so eben als User die volle Kontrolle über sein System besitzt, Netzwerklatenzen,...

Und: auch Daten in der Cloud müssen irgendwo gespeichert werden


----------



## Sil3nC4 (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*

Recht hast du: Der User will die Kontrolle über sein System besitzen.
Aber: Die das System entwerfen und betreiben wollen damit Geld verdienen.

Mit Cloudcomputing wäre Raubkopieren in seiner jetzigen Form Schnee von gestern.
Usern können bestimmte Services oder Updates aufgezwungen werden.
Der Kunde wird langfristig gebunden.
Der Weiterverkauf wird obsolet und jeder muss den vollen Preis bezahlen.
Statistiken über Nutzungsverhalten sind lückenlos (man denke an die Marketing und Advertisement-Branche)
Der Support und Debugging werden vereinfacht weil das Produkt nur auf dem System des Anbieters funktionieren muss.


Die damals gescheiterten Versuche Cloudsourcing zu etablieren (auch wenn ich da weder über Wissen noch Expertise verfüge), lag meiner Meinung nach in einer unzureichenden Infrastruktur auf Anbieterseite. In Zeiten von Kabel und DSL mit 50-100Mbit und geringen Latenzen ist das keine Hürde mehr.

Selbst Google geht mit dem Chrome Betriebssysteme den Weg. Ebenso Microsoft mit dem OnlineOffice.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*

Ja schön und gut aber man muss bedenken, dass die meisten ADSL benutzen und das ist schlecht für cloudcomputing. Da müssten die Internetanbierter über kurz oder lang SDSL der breiten masse zur verfügung stellen. Es soll ja nicht nur für spiele fungieren, sondern auch dass man seine daten auf der Cloud hat und nur beim bearbeiten stationär macht und dann wieder hochläd.


----------



## Sil3nC4 (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*

Deutschland ist in Sachen Kommunikation sowieso Hinterwälter-Land.
Die USA sind uns da um Jahre voraus, sowohl drahtgebunden als auch mobil. Damit meine ich nicht nur die Geschwindigkeit, sondern auch die Tarife. In Deutschland wird sich so schnell kein Cloudcomputing durchsetzen.

Aber zurück zum Thema: Petabyte-Festplatte *Daumen hoch*
Bis die kommt, wird das aber schon nicht mehr so groß erscheinen (siehe Beispiel des Vorposters mit 11MB Spielen auf Disketten und 30GB Spielen heute)


----------



## Namaker (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Grundlagenforschung] Neue Speichertechnik soll Petabyte-Festplatten ermöglichen*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Andererseits dürften die Teile sehr teuer sein, aber auch wenig Sinn haben, da Festplatten bekanntlich kaum mehr als 5 Jahre überstehen, sie sterben leicht.


Nur Seagates sterben schnell 


Alexthemafioso schrieb:


> ja das Prob ist doch , das die Geschwindigkeit dabei doch aber nicht steig oder ????
> Das heißt wenn du die mit ca. 150mbs die sec beschreibstt geht die kaputt bevor die hälfte beschrieben ist ^^


Natürlich steigt die Lesegeschwindigkeit 


Alexthemafioso schrieb:


> Wenn natürlich die schreibrate durch die Hohe datendichte steigkt ok dann geht das.


Da steht's doch auch - schön selbst widersprochen 


Alexthemafioso schrieb:


> denn weer will sich den 40GB auf die Platte hauen???


Ich. Nur habe ich dafür zu wenig Platz, das Problem könnte eine solche Festplatte jedoch ändern.


Alexthemafioso schrieb:


> Ich weis komprimiert sinds nur 4-7gb aber ohne 3d


Ein 90 minütiger Film in FullHD benötigt *mindestens* 13GiB, alles andere sieht nicht gut aus.


----------

